# Sage xi2 8wt/ Lamson Konic 3.5 w/ fly line for sale



## lostkayaker (Aug 10, 2010)

sage Xi2 8wt rod, slightly used, mint condition $400

Lamson Konic 3.5 (for 7/8wt) fly reel w/ brand new SA Bonefish line, great condition! $110

Both cleaned thoroughly after use in saltwater.

prefer to sell together for $500 but will sell seperately if willing to meet in san antonio, or rockport/corpus. Reasonable offers accepted..Pick up ONLY!

Email me or pm

[email protected]


----------

